# Anyone with expertise on music boxes?



## Cwalker935 (Jun 11, 2016)

My wife is cleaning out her late mother's stuff and came home with 3 music boxes that were not working.  I took them apart supplied some gentle persuasion to the turning mechanisms and noticed that they were trying to turn on their own.  After couple of squirts of wd40 and a little more persuasion, they were all working great.  WD40 is probably not the best lubricant, should I get some sewing machine oil or something else to use?

One of the boxes is a small bust of Chopin and another is a bust of Brahams.  The third is a box from West Point that plays 4 separate tunes.  The pin drum slides back and forth on its own to automatically change the songs.  I have never had an interest in music boxes but these things are pretty cool.  Have no idea as to their age. The music box busts were made by Toriart.  The West Point box was made in Switzerland by Thorens.


----------



## jimmyz (Jun 11, 2016)

No expertise here, but my wife has taken several to a man in Williamsburg and has been happy with the results.


----------



## KenV (Jun 11, 2016)

Cody

Not an expert, but went to engineer school and have played with music boxes and mechanical movements like mantle clocks.

WD 40 is not a good choice.  It leaves a gummy residue.  Not surprising as it is mostly kerosene/mineral spirits.  Acetone is a better cleaner, and a fine oil such as used in clocks guns or sewing machines carefully applied (no aerosol spray cans unless masses of rust are present.  Think needle applicator.

Replacement movements have become quite expensive especially for multi-tune movements.  While music movements have been around a long time, most found are from the 30s through the 60s.  Electronics took over the lower end of the market after that.


----------



## plantman (Jun 11, 2016)

Cody; Everything Ken has said is correct. I have repaired or restored many movements including clocks and music boxes over the years. Most problems are caused by a buildup of dust over the years or lack of lubrication. Cleaning and oiling are all that is needed in most cases. To clean I use compressed air in the can, and electrical contact cleaner. For oil I use clock oil applied with a needle applicator, 3 in 1 oil, fine machine oil, or white oil. A small amount is all that is needed, as to much just collects more dust quicker. Sometimes you may need to adjust the gears up or down so they mesh easier. I buy music boxes at rummage sales and use the movements in custom cases I build. As long as it has a good tune and sound, it doesn't matter what the what the outside looks like.  Jim  S


----------



## ZbR (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Cody,

Since I do clock movements restorations (musical box was also on my bench) I have to tell you that this what you did is not the best way. Movements which were not used for some time and have a dirt/dust on parts should be disasambled and cleaned. If you do not do it you risk that pivots (small ends of arbour sitting in movement's plates) are being horribly abused (dust works as an abrasive agent). If movement is clean and in working condition it is only necessary to oil pivots/holes.
It is not very complicated to disasamble movement but first you have to let down the spring, there is special device to do it. Please take into account that in these boxes springs are very powerful, much more than in clocks!


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 11, 2016)

I have repaired clocks and music boxes for over40 years. I still do part/full time. Full time with very short hours. WD40 is the nemesis for all mechanical movements. I would have a professional repair it. If you have one that is not sprayed with WD40 just an oiling with any very light will work. Use it until it no longer works. Then have it repaired. If the pivots are worn they need to be polished and possibly some of the pivot hols will need bushing. Mainsprings need to be let down, cleaned and lubricated. Very large music boxes and Victrolas Have large and dangerous mainsprings. Without proper equipment avoid them.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback and advice.  Sounds like I should have sought advice before tinkering.


----------

